# most stable ics rom



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

of all thats available what is the most stable ics rom?


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

My guess is this:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13774-rom-jts-ics-build-edited-for-mesmerize-showcase-build-6/


----------



## Sighcosis (Jul 25, 2011)

That's the one I am using on my Mez. Have had no problems since Build 5 and just updated to 6 and all is smooth. Only minor complaint I would have is call volume when call initially comes in and I am not on BT. Besides that, all works (I have had no reason to use MMS but SMS is all good).


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Build 6


----------



## Loop4zil (Oct 21, 2011)

Using 6.1. No Issues so far


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

AOKP m3 has been equally stable for me vs THS v6.

I like them both, but get better battery life on AOKP.


----------



## monkey1883 (Nov 28, 2011)

Build 6 is so stable that it's become boring for me haha.. It really is an excellent rom


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Its personal preferance, Flash the one that works best for you. They most def are all DD


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

All ICS roms right now are based on team hacksungs builds. So any issues with build 6 or 6.1 (whichever is used to port) could likely be in any of the others, gummy, aokp etc.


----------



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

where can i find build 6. it seems i can only find later versions


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Use build 6.5, you're doing yourself a disservice by not using the latest version with sbrissen's new fixes.


----------

